# Tutorial de Programação

## MetalGod

Decidi contribuir um pouco para a comunidade agora desta vez para fazer um tutorial de programação para que possam aprender ou até trocar ideias ou comentar. Conheço algumas linguagens e vou por uma votação, vai estar aberta durante 15 dias. A linguagem mais votada eu irei fazer um tutorial. Até posso inclusivamente fazer um tutorial com introdução ao GTK. Quando votarem comentem porque escolheram essa linguagem e se conhecem algo sobre ela.

----------

## presto

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> Decidi contribuir um pouco para a comunidade agora desta vez para fazer um tutorial de programação para que possam aprender ou até trocar ideias ou comentar. Conheço algumas linguagens e vou por uma votação, vai estar aberta durante 15 dias. A linguagem mais votada eu irei fazer um tutorial. Até posso inclusivamente fazer um tutorial com introdução ao GTK. Quando votarem comentem porque escolheram essa linguagem e se conhecem algo sobre ela.

 

Faça Ruby ou Python... =]

Estou tentando aprender essas duas, mas é difícil achar algo que me atenda... (aka: be-á-bá)

----------

## stilldre

C/C++ Porque além de minhas preferidas são as mais sérias e comerciais (na minha opinião).

----------

## Treco

Ok... descubri  o sub-forum ... por mim podem ser as 4 C/C++, ruby(tenho curiosidade), Python também parece bom. Quem é o prof?  :Very Happy: 

Desculpem ter de editar isto pra acrescentar...

Tenham santa paciência comigo... eu venho do ZX e do Amiga...  :Very Happy:  Belos tempos do Blitz Basic e do Amos  :Smile:  e Arexx.

[[]]

----------

## eduardodicarte

sei que não está listada, mas GO seria bem interessante, Assembly também, quanto mais baixo nível melhor.

 :Smile: 

----------

